# Best way to gather propolis with a TBH?



## jim b (Oct 3, 2004)

My personal observation is when there is a bit of a gap (like a sixteenth or so) between the bars, they will fill it with propolis.

I ususally always have at least that much of a gap, or more, and they usually pack it pretty well.

Not as tidy as a propolis trap though, i guess, i've never seen one.
-j


----------



## buckbee (Dec 2, 2004)

Yes, they will fill gaps betweeen bars, but this is tricky to harvest without getting splinters of wood in the end product.

My plan - awaiting suitable time gap - is to make a 'false follower' using a plastic mesh - or possibly that nylon propolis matrix you can buy ready made - and leave off the real follower. If my cunning plan succeeds, the bees will fill the mesh with propolis in an attempt to close off the draught. They can build a propolis curtain across at least a 30mm hole, as I discovered when I tried to give one colony an upper entrance hole.


----------



## ottawabee (Dec 7, 2005)

*propolis*

I get a ton of propolis as there are lots of gaps - much more than a lang hive.
In fact if you do a lang proportioned tbh long box (I have three deep long tbh's) and just put regular frames on top of the box (not rabbited into the top), the bees get real busywith the propolis and it is relatively easy to harvest


----------



## okb (Apr 16, 2007)

Cut a propolis trap the shape of the hive and cut a slot in the rear top bar and place the trap section in it then place it in the hive and remove and replace as necessary.


----------



## mobees (Jul 26, 2004)

my black propolis traps that is like a fine excluder works fantastic.


----------

